# Predator fish wrap with a twist



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

This one is one of the new United Composites Challenger Platinum CP 70HP Mega, sweet blank. Predator fish cross wrap that I fudged and closed all the way out and applied a spiral of pin stripping


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Top notch all the way! Congrats on an excellent job...

Doug


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet!!!!! As usual top notch.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

neat, i like it.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Great looking wrap


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments guys


----------

